# Night Nappy for Very Heavy Wetter?



## c.m.c

hi all,

i am sure there have prob been other threads on this topic but i was wondering about the best night nappy for my LO,

she is a very heavy wetter and would need a night nappy to last 12 hours- 

i dont mind trying new nappies but i own a lot of flip, organics, stay dry and have LL boosters too....

what works well for your LO's???


----------



## AFC84

My LO is a very heavy wetter overnight [can outpee a sposie] and we use Little Gumnut, Wild Child and Baby Beehinds night nappies :)

I don't have any Flips so not sure what they're like but there's absolutely no way a BG Organic would be absorbent enough for nights for us.


----------



## c.m.c

i was actually looking at the little gumnuts last night but didnt want to take the plunge yet- wanted advice from yourselves- i might try some of these- 

flip organics are meant to do all night but they would def not last my lo that long!!!


----------



## Rachel_C

When you say 'very heavy wetter' how exactly do you mean? Maybe tell us what nappies you have tried and how long they lasted. I've noticed a lot of people recently saying 'my LO is SUCH a heavy wetter' and then saying how much they wee and I just consider that normal not heavy! I'm not doubting you at all, I just don't have much faith in the term 'heavy wetter' anymore :rofl:.

If she is what I would consider a heavy wetter, I don't think any of what you listed will work or be boostable to last overnight; you would need a proper night nappy.


----------



## SBB

No way a flip organic would last all night unless LO hardly pees at all! 

I posted on that other thread yesterday or whenever about the slinky minki fleece pockets, I really think they would work and you could stuff with 2 flip organic inserts and a stay dry on the top of the pocket (not in it) that way you're only having to buy the outer and can use what you've got. 

X x x


----------



## c.m.c

well i suppose shes not a 'very' heavy wetter but i tried a bright star baby nappy and she was soaked after 1.5hours- a flip stay dry with a LL booster will do us 3 hours- its not completely soaking- but couldnt really get much longer out of it-

i only know a few people who use cloth and they seem to get more from these than my LO>.>>> do you this is normal enough?? when she wakes in the morning- i have to lift her out of her cot carefully and not touch her bum as her sposie will leak up her back its so full- its like- get her out and into cloth asap!!!!


----------



## c.m.c

SBB said:


> No way a flip organic would last all night unless LO hardly pees at all!
> 
> I posted on that other thread yesterday or whenever about the slinky minki fleece pockets, I really think they would work and you could stuff with 2 flip organic inserts and a stay dry on the top of the pocket (not in it) that way you're only having to buy the outer and can use what you've got.
> 
> X x x

kawaii uses one organic with a stay dry on top for 12 hours- but i def wouldnt get 12 hours with that- i guess im going to have the take the plunge and try- i am def planning on getting one of those minki's you quoted and maybe try the 2 organics and stay dry on top- i just dont want to spend a fortune to get there:dohh: thank you SBB:thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Sammuel would leak out of a sposie overnight in less than 12 hours, more like 8-9 hours! So if it works for him I'm sure it will work for Ava. 

Could you try a flip with 2 organic and one stay dry?! It probably wouldn't do up :haha: 

I was really worried and it took me ages to take the plunge with night nappies. We've had a couple of leaks but now we've got it sussed it's dead easy! 

X x x


----------



## LittlePants

Overnight you really need a 2 part system - a nappy and wrap is far more wetproof than any other system, as it means you can boost as much as you need to. I always just used 2 nappies, with a large nappy cover, but you could use any absorbent nappy with a night time booster pad, covered by a larger size nappy cover. These ones are incredible! I don't think a single person who has tried these to boost night nappies has not said how amazing they are!


----------



## SBB

And I've got 2 of those coming so I will hopefully be able to confirm soon!! 

X x x


----------



## CouldThisBeIt

For night times when dd was still nursing a lot at night (which carried on till at least a year) I'd have to use two nappies at once. I used a Happy Hempy nappy, with Happy Heinys stuffin (with disc), a hemp booster on the outside of it, and then a regular prefold over the lot. Then I'd cover it will a Disana pull on shortie, and fleece sleep suit. 

She was nappied over night like that the whole way basically-a heavy fitted, boosters and then a prefold under wool and/or fleece.


----------



## Kota

a flip with a SD insert closet to baby, a LL booster, and then an flip organic insert at the bottom should go all night.,


----------



## c.m.c

Kota said:


> a flip with a SD insert closet to baby, a LL booster, and then an flip organic insert at the bottom should go all night.,

thank you i think i could try this combination tonight before i buy more nappies- im too skint for this nappy love:dohh:


----------



## Jenniflower

My LO can go 13 hours at night with simply a bamboozle (booster snapped in) and either a flip cover or a tots bots cover. They take forever to dry, but we have 5 and since we only use one a day they're usually dry in time for the next night time.


----------



## SBB

My LO was dripping wet in a bamboozle with 4 bamboo boosters in :haha: 

x x x


----------



## fluffpuffin

my LO even occasionally leaks out of her WNNN and they are the mother of night nappies - I have to boost them so much, I can barely fit a wrap on top. Her bum is so huge it makes me laugh every time I see it.


----------



## Eala

I would use a WNNN, but replace the pocket insert (the 4-layer one) with an EcoEarth bamboo fleece insert. Gave her the most amazing weeble bum, but it worked really well!


----------



## fluffpuffin

Eala said:


> I would use a WNNN, but replace the pocket insert (the 4-layer one) with an EcoEarth bamboo fleece insert. Gave her the most amazing weeble bum, but it worked really well!

where do you get those from hun?


----------



## Eala

I got them from LittlePants. I'm going to be selling my 2 soon though, as we don't use cloth at night anymore. (Shameless self-advertisement :rofl:)


----------



## c.m.c

once payday comes there better be some night nappies on bnb for sale ha ha


----------



## JA1988

I use a mixture of three overnight and switch between weenotions night notions, heavily boosted tots bots stretchies and monkey snugglezzz and I use wool shorties over the top. If the wool is not ready ie being washed etc then I can get away with a weenotions wrap over any of the above fitteds. Out of them all I would have to say the monkey snuggles and boosted tb stretchies are the least soaked through in the morning. I have not had a single leak to contend with since using wool it is honestly amazing! Only thing is I find it a bit smelly which is a bit of a pain as lo sleeps in my bed!


----------



## c.m.c

just a little update--- Ava is in bed in her first night nappy

we put from bottom to top- a LL booster, an organic insert and a stay dry in a flip cover

fingers and toes crossed!!! her wee bum was huge ha ha


----------



## kawaiigirl

Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## c.m.c

a little update!!! Ava went to bed at 8.00pm with a flip (LL booster, organic and stay dry on top) and she didnt waken to 7.30am- no leaks at all- just a very heavy nappy full of wee


yeah yeah yeah our first night was a sucess!!!!

thank you for all the advice- i will buy some of the nappy suggestions on here too- im so excited as now we are using cloth all day and night!!!!!!!!


----------



## SBB

Yay! Brilliant :) 

X x x


----------



## Jenniflower

That's great! :thumbup:


----------



## CouldThisBeIt

Fantastic news!


----------



## flubdub

At night, we use a LL Bamboo with two LL bamboo boosters, and LL wrap. It's definitely my favourite. It is absolutely soaked in a morning, but does last 12 hours. Also Elkas House bumhugger - I remember you were looking at buying one? I really like this too. I put two LL Bamboo boosters in it and a Motherease wrap. 
TB Stretchies are good and nice and soft but not as absorbent as the others two I don't think. 
We used to use a flip stay dry on top of an organic, but I tried again the other night and it didn't stand a chance :haha:

I have to say though, my LOs vest is very often, ever so slightly damp when he gets up in a morning. I wouldn't get an extra hour out of any of these nappies I don't think. 

Oh, we also use a WNNN which is good, but the fit just doesn't look right. I'm still not convinced I'm using it properly, and it has leaked more times than not x


----------



## c.m.c

thankyou flubdub- i have an ellas house en route to try out too


----------



## bumpy_j

so would bamboozle strechies not make a good night time nappy? my LO completely soaks through his dream dris but is okayish with his BGs


----------



## c.m.c

bumpy_j said:


> so would bamboozle strechies not make a good night time nappy? my LO completely soaks through his dream dris but is okayish with his BGs

i have never tried these before- i am quite new to cloth and mostly have flips- a BG only lasts us about 3 hrs at most


----------



## lynnikins

c.m.c said:


> bumpy_j said:
> 
> 
> so would bamboozle strechies not make a good night time nappy? my LO completely soaks through his dream dris but is okayish with his BGs
> 
> i have never tried these before- i am quite new to cloth and mostly have flips- a BG only lasts us about 3 hrs at mostClick to expand...

i think bamboozle stretchies would only work at night if your Lo wasnt a heavy wetter , if your LO is older than 6 months i think you really need a specific night nappy


----------



## SBB

flubdub said:


> Oh, we also use a WNNN which is good, but the fit just doesn't look right. I'm still not convinced I'm using it properly, and it has leaked more times than not x

Same here! It's not my favourite at all! Seems like the pocket is too small for the inserts and the leg gapes... 

x x x


----------



## Rachel_C

SBB said:


> flubdub said:
> 
> 
> Oh, we also use a WNNN which is good, but the fit just doesn't look right. I'm still not convinced I'm using it properly, and it has leaked more times than not x
> 
> Same here! It's not my favourite at all! Seems like the pocket is too small for the inserts and the leg gapes...
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

'for the inserts' - they're apparently designed so that only the small insert actually goes in the pocket; the bigger trifold one just poppers on and lays on top of the nappy, if that helps at all. The pocket can be stuffed with any extra boosters you need, but I found putting both inserts in it made the nappy gape too, so I just do the small one in there now and it works well.


----------



## SBB

Eala said:


> I would use a WNNN, but replace the pocket insert (the 4-layer one) with an *EcoEarth bamboo fleece insert*. Gave her the most amazing weeble bum, but it worked really well!

Oh my god, I got mine delivered today, I literally laughed out loud - they are friggin gigantic! So funny.... I defy ANY baby to out pee those bad boys!!! 

x x x


----------

